# Losing Power



## mprince (Apr 27, 2004)

We have a 95 200sx automatic and it is losing power when it is a idle speed or when you drive it almost cutting off. She says it gets better after it changes to third gear. We took it to the dealer and they put a new distributer on it and I changed the air flow sensor, but this didn't help. Has anyone else experienced this problem.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

First and foremost have you done a search? if not I suggest you do because people will flame, and they aren't nice, second I don't know much but how about you explain the problem a little more in depth, I would think it would be a sensor.. but you said you replaced that one so... hmm tuffie...


----------

